# An opinion



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jun 2004)

The Boarding Party seems to have garnered a lot of interest so I thought I would give a few opinions on how I feel it could be improved. You might ask why I feel I have the right to make such statements, well I have been a member of the Teams since '96 and have seen the good the bad and the ugly of the Team and its way of doing things.
1) More PT...never hurts anyone
2) More empty hand control training.
3) A training regime similar to what the USCG Boarding Teams go through. We are good but these guys rock!
4) The reintroduction of C8s for personnel that maintain control the upperdecks.
5) A better uniform....we wear dark SWAT coveralls must times but as soon as we hit the Gulf or warmer climes we switch to a variety of wear. My ship, we wore the old style combats, over ships use submariner coveralls to crewsuits. A standardized uniform with warm weather and cold weather variants.
6) A combination assault vest, PFD and body armour all in one would be expensive but we would always have all of our kit with us. We leave our PFD at our embarkation/disembarkation point during a boarding.
7) Replacement of the Remington 870 currently issued with a shorter shotgun. With the stock extended its too awkward and uncomfortable to fire. A "Witness Protection" style would be ideal. Short and compact, it would not get in the way in confined areas.
As I think of more things I will add them.


----------



## Infanteer (18 Jun 2004)

> 6) A combination assault vest, PFD and body armour all in one would be expensive but we would always have all of our kit with us. We leave our PFD at our embarkation/disembarkation point during a boarding.



What does the USCG use?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jun 2004)

A combination of assault vest, PFD and body armour. Very expensive though.


----------



## 30 for 30 (18 Jun 2004)

I've always wondered why team members don't wear helmets for boardings. I would think a standard kevlar helmet, perhaps painted black with some sort of eye protection, would be a good idea looking at the state of some of those ships that get boarded. Is there not much concern about heavy, rusty things falling on people's heads from containers or whatever, or is the weight/heat factor just too great when you're doing boardings on 45 degree Arabian afternoons?

Also, is there intense competition to get on Boarding Party selection, or would the average fit, motivated sailor have a good chance of getting on a course?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jun 2004)

RNW said:
			
		

> I've always wondered why team members don't wear helmets for boardings. I would think a standard kevlar helmet, perhaps painted black with some sort of eye protection, would be a good idea looking at the state of some of those ships that get boarded. Is there not much concern about heavy, rusty things falling on people's heads from containers or whatever, or is the weight/heat factor just too great when you're doing boardings on 45 degree Arabian afternoons?
> 
> Also, is there intense competition to get on Boarding Party selection, or would the average fit, motivated sailor have a good chance of getting on a course?



A comfort factor mainly....wearing body armour webbing inside a hold wear temperature can avg 50-60 C we try and make the guys as comfortable as possible. Cost is also a factor...can you imagine outfitting each ship with additional helmets for the teams, it would add up.

Usually all that is required is a Request Form put through the Division System.


----------



## Slim (19 Jun 2004)

It seems to me that boarding parties are kind of like a naval swat team and, as such, are placing themselves in a potentially hostile situation every time they board a foreign vessel.

One answer may be to have, with the captain's permission of course, a look at some of the kit that is out there right nowfor these types of activities. I have seen some great links in the board for "aftermarket kit"

As for weapons, the guys doing the work usually know exactly what they need, its the higher-ups that need to listen. 

Slim


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jun 2004)

Sometimes we can do that but most times the decision is left to some armchair commando in Ottawa who decides what we need. Hmmm sounds familiar lol.


----------



## Slim (19 Jun 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes we can do that but most times the decision is left to some armchair commando in Ottawa who decides what we need. Hmmm sounds familiar lol.



Jesus...Does anything ever get better!?   ???

Tell me, have there ever been any instances of Boarding Party members being attacked? You mentioned open hand control and restrain techniques, has something happened where you would have used them? :mg:

Slim


----------



## DeepThaut (19 Jun 2004)

Interesting post Ex-Dragoon, shedding some more light on something I'm interested in! Yes it would be excellent if the NBP's could get all that good stuff! And hey, you never know, they might get some of it. There is a new election comming up and those Conservatives seem pretty fond of the military. But enough about politics, let's just hope things can get upgraded and everything works out. Oh and if anybody knows a site with some good info about the NBP's could you post the link? Thanks!

-Nordwind


----------

